# Breakfast Fattie



## smokinhusker (Mar 8, 2012)

Got the pepperoni sticks off the smoker and it's still light and decent weather so why not make a fattie! 

Just used Jimmy Dean Natural Sausage, sauteed red bell pepper, onions, shredded potatos, scrambled eggs with bacon and smoked mild cheddar wrapped up in bacon. 












































On the smoker at 230* with hickory. See you in a bit.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## big dee (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks great!!!! Something else to try.

Dennis


----------



## miamirick (Mar 8, 2012)

looking good   pour on some syrup and a cup of coffee and your set to start the day


----------



## fire in the hole (Mar 8, 2012)

You got me think'n.......and salivating. I'm gonna make me one soon...........really soon.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Dennis, these are great. 


Big Dee said:


> Looks great!!!! Something else to try.
> 
> Dennis




Thanks Rick...hubby works out of town all week and I'm tired of frying bacon and sausage at 2:30 AM on Mondays for his breakfast sandwiches, so a breakfast fattie sliced, warmed, add an egg and some more cheese on a toasted English muffin and he's set!!! 




miamirick said:


> looking good   pour on some syrup and a cup of coffee and your set to start the day


----------



## chowderpants (Mar 9, 2012)

that does look tasty!

If only I could talk my wife in to getting up early and making me breakfast some time.........


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Fire! These really are good...with any type of ingredients you might want. You better try one!


fire in the hole said:


> You got me think'n.......and salivating. I'm gonna make me one soon...........really soon.




Thanks Chowder. My other half is currently working out of town Monday-Friday, and I get up every Monday morning (2:30 AM) with him, pack a cooler with his food for the week (foodsaver is great for this) and make him a couple breakfast sandwiches. He really likes breakfast fatties and I always make a couple when we're hunting for quick breakfast sandwiches, so I figured this is quicker! 


chowderpants said:


> that does look tasty!
> 
> If only I could talk my wife in to getting up early and making me breakfast some time.........


----------



## dakota don (Mar 18, 2012)

Great idea for our 40th anniversary in June.  I may make ahead, put in frig & reheat.  Would 350 in oven re-crisp up the bacon?


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks mighty tasty - bet that was good


----------

